# LF: west end freshwater shrimp



## danieljames (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm looking for a decent amount of cheap shrimp, not fussy on the species just looking for freshwater ones.

looking for someone in the west end of Toronto, or one who can meet up at or near a subway station.

Photos would be appreciated.


Thanks!


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

A GTAA member, igor.kanshyn, lives near keele metro, and usually has fire red and yellow shrimp, and sometimes others, for sale. He is very good to deal with and sells very high quality little guys. Search for his posts in the marketplace.


----------



## prolific8 (Jan 10, 2013)

colio said:


> A GTAA member, igor.kanshyn, lives near keele metro, and usually has fire red and yellow shrimp, and sometimes others, for sale. He is very good to deal with and sells very high quality little guys. Search for his posts in the marketplace.


Yes, his shrimp are excellent, they are top notch and great quality at $4 each,


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

And if you only want dirt cheap shrimp and don't care what they are, try Ghost shrimp. 

Sold as feeders, very inexpensive.. Big Als sells ten for 4.00, but they make a nice pet and good clean up crew too. They just don't have babies like the cherry shrimp. 

They drop eggs and they'll hatch in fresh water, but then take a few days to morph into baby shrimplets, which tend to hover near the surface for the first week, so they are easy prey for fish. I

n a dedicated tank you can get decent hatch rates, but in a community tank, most will be eaten long before you know they are even there. But you may get a few surviving, depending on conditions and how many females you have dropping eggs. I've had some live past infancy, even with danios in the tank to eat them.


----------

